# See Puff. See Puff Camp!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah-yu. Camp'n in Maine.

Cold winds, beautifull sunsets sets, a bit of rain, exceptionally gracious hosts who opened their grounds to us more than a month BEFORE their season starts, a the warmth of an Outback - who could beat that for the setting of a Maiden Voyage?! Everything was as it should have been and a great time was had by all. Can hardly wait for the next trip - 3 weeks from now for another dog show weekend. We'll be the ones roughing....in the little Outback parked next to those huge Class As and 5'ers. Funny how fast we go from luxuriating in our non-tent to being the "poor kids".... ah, we may not have the biggest, fanciest, most expensive RV there - but we sure will have the best!

A few scenes from Chapter 1 (others in Wolfwood's Camping Album).










Yup, we've got it figured out!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

looks good, so who draws the short straw and has to sit on the rocky chair?

I saw a dog show on this weeekend and was thinking if that was the one you were at, then they showed a lady looking at a laptop, and I thought, hmmm checking Outbackers??? She was wearing a black woman's clothes thing.

those are bright chairs...

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> looks good, so who draws the short straw and has to sit on the rocky chair?
> 
> I saw a dog show on this weeekend and was thinking if that was the one you were at, then they showed a lady looking at a laptop, and I thought, hmmm checking Outbackers??? She was wearing a black woman's clothes thing.
> 
> ...


hehehe - - the chair only looks like its teetering on rocks - solid hard ground and THE most comfy camp chairs we've ever spoiled ourselves enough to buy! Camping - summer - bright colors...all seems to fit (and on those cold, dreary days, the bright is even better.

Sorry to say, the laptop didn't go with us and, yes, withdrawal set in about 10 minutes out of the driveway! Glad to see you're educating yourself in the finer sports in life







...but you were probably seeing either a Conformation Show (what they look like, how they move, etc.) or an Agility Trial (the obstacle course thingy). They don't televise ofter Obediensc Trials. Our dogs are the "smart set" but, to those not "into the sport", its probably a bit like watching a chess match on TV --- oooooohhhh ahhhhh.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a great time
That great that the CG opened early for you
And remember wolfie those big ones are nice but they are limited to where they can go site wise
They are nice looking chairs









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What camp ground is this?

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You would NEVER get PDX_Shannon out of one of those chairs!

Which, of course, means the kids and I would suffer a slow, painful, death by starvation!









No, but seriously, it looks like a great first trip Wofie!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You would NEVER get PDX_Shannon out of one of those chairs!
> 
> Which, of course, means the kids and I would suffer a slow, painful, death by starvation!
> 
> ...


WHAT?! You didn't buy her one for Christmas????!!!! You are an evil baron!!! And I am sorry to hear that both your arms have been immobilized - no grilling then, either. That's a shame!









btw - the chairs are spelled L-A-F-U-M-A. They're pretty hyped up on the web & in CampingWorld Cat. but, I gotta say, after testing a bunch of different kinds (they claim to be the same but less $$), these really are different. And for you taller guys, they also come in a large size, too - not only wider, but also longer torso & leg sections, as well as arms. l've got a bad back and after hours on my feet at the dog show, I was pretty sore. 20 min in this chair when we got back to camp and I was a much friendlier person to be around (and that was BEFORE the beer came out!)

Doug, Shannon not only deserves one of these chairs but cooking lessons - for you!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sweet chairs. I have one of those on my Father's day list already. Nice license plate too. I'll have to get a shot of mine posted soon.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Wolfie:
We pooled our gift cards and a gift check from Christmas and sprung for the big edition of those chairs. The Camping World checkout girl had quite a time with us swiping cards like crazy. We bought the big chairs because they were soooo comfortable! I agree, after sitting in these chairs, all others paled in comparison.

I wish you showed in our part of the world, I love any dog or horse show! Since retiring from both, I sure miss it.









P. S. We got brave and cut off those tags that say "Do not remove under penalty of law".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

[

P. S. We got brave and cut off those tags that say "Do not remove under penalty of law".








[snapback]102321[/snapback]​[/quote]

I m tellin........................now who do I tell??









John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > You would NEVER get PDX_Shannon out of one of those chairs!
> ...


Did you get them from camping world or from the manuf. website?
I went to the web site and didn't see that color.(I like it)
MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> [
> P. S. We got brave and cut off those tags that say "Do not remove under penalty of law".
> 
> 
> ...


I m tellin........................now who do I tell??








John
[snapback]102325[/snapback]​[/quote]
John, tell Ghosty. That'll cover you (wouldn't want you nailed as an accomplis). The rest of us tag-rippers should be fine.









Yeah, they pretty much dominate that photo, don't they. Hey! We picked 'em up the day before the night we "snuck" Puff off the dealer's service lot after hours in the dark. Already felt like common criminals stealing an RV. Thought we'd give it a day or 2 before REALLY stepping in it and removing those tags. GEEESSSSHHHH - wanted to get at least 1 trip in without the cops knocking on our door









Next trip out - we'll fix it...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Doug, Shannon not only deserves one of these chairs but cooking lessons - for you!


Actually, I do a pretty mean job at a bar-b-q. That said, I have always believed in going with your strengths... and cooking is not one of mine! shy PDX_Bobcat on the other hand, is showing some real talent in that regard. He put together a wonderful sour cream coffee cake for Easter morning.







(Not bad for a nine year old!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Doug, Shannon not only deserves one of these chairs but cooking lessons - for you!
> ...


I thought I'd remembered that from some thread way-back-when. Sooooo, what was the reason,again, for having not gotten your DW







one of these wonderful chairs?







Mother's Day IS right around the corner...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Did you get them from camping world or from the manuf. website?
> I went to the web site and didn't see that color.(I like it)
> MaeJae
> [snapback]102326[/snapback]​


MaeJae, we 1st saw them (in that color) at a local RV show - then got them at our Dealer's place (these were the only 2 they - still? - had). We had seen the color on either the CW site or the LaFuma site tho' when we were price shopping...don't remember which. one tho'.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

But we're all family here: if you cut the tags off of the chairs we will NOT turn you in!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Wolfie,

Glad to see the 1st trip went well. I didn't really notice the tags on the chairs because I was looking at the beer labels( Red Hook - Blonde's) I think!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Hello Wolfie,
> 
> Glad to see the 1st trip went well. I didn't really notice the tags on the chairs because I was looking at the beer labels( Red Hook - Blonde's) I think!
> 
> ...


YOU WIN!








hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

(for those of you not familiar with Red Hook/Blonde...its a local brew from Portsmouth, NH)


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Wolfie,
> ...


Those chairs, those beers could be trouble. Red hook blonde is 1 of my favorites.
I used to work directly across the street from the Portsmouth brewery in the Pease trade port a few years back and loved to stop by Fri for a few.

C-Mac


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, wolfie!
I sat in one of those chairs at Camping World. The price tag kinda scared me off, tho!! I bought a nice chair, just less expensive. I may go back and get the LAFUMA, though. That color is cool!! BTW, on Puff's 1st pic with your post, notice on the side gasket to the slide, that little area of white? My gasket split, right there, after only two uses. I'd keep an eye on it.
Darlene action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Those chairs, those beers could be trouble. Red hook blonde is 1 of my favorites.
> I used to work directly across the street from the Portsmouth brewery in the Pease trade port a few years back and loved to stop by Fri for a few.
> 
> C-Mac
> ...


They both sit there waiting patiently waiting until AFTER everything else is done - including dogs fed. And at home - well, both sit quite nicely within an easy cast out to the pond. Nah - no trouble to be found there







Come on over - test it out yourself. Uh - btw - the Brewery IS on your way, right?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a good maiden voyage Wolfie! I personally think you need to move the chairs, Puff is going to get jealous that all the attention went to the chairs on the first trip!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

wolf...you've got your own little fan club!

Nice chairs. That pic just cost me some future earnings....thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Nice chairs. That pic just cost me some future earnings....thanks.
> [snapback]102746[/snapback]​


I do what I can to help out my fellow Outbackers....and their partners









btw, be sure to get the LaFumas. They are way more comfortable and weigh 17lbs per and fold to 7 in...the other ones weigh 26-29lbs and fold to only 10in.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Yup, we've got it figured out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfie,

Why didn't you get one of the trained dogs to snap a pic of you and KB getting some use out of those high$$$$ chairs?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Why didn't you get one of the trained dogs to snap a pic of you and KB getting some use out of those high$$$$ chairs?
> 
> ...


Nice idea, Ee but, ya' know, its the opposable thumb thing....tough for them to hold the camera and work on composition at the same time.


----------

